# SIDE SKIRTS RETORATION MK3 VR6



## boxylooks27 (Jun 21, 2008)

I took my side skirts out cuz they were almost dead !!! The problem is that i dont have no more room to lift my car because of the rust the runs thru all the side metal Does anyone know if i'm supposed to weld a metl piece so i can lift my car????? Soon i wont be able to lift it SUCKS !!!!! any ideas //// 
i will appreciate any suggestion !!


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: SIDE SKIRTS RETORATION MK3 VR6 (boxylooks27)*

Dont lift it by the subframe, lift it on the pads and you shouldnt have a problem 
EDIT: didnt even realize that this thread is 2 months old 


_Modified by green JettaIII at 8:14 PM 4-26-2009_


----------

